
Show HN: Midas – Easy way to enrich your email lists - amplemarket
http://fetch.amplemarket.com/midas
======
muonion_rotta
Where's the terms of service? I suggest to NOT use this service as it is
pretty evident they will steal your precious leads list.

~~~
TheGreatestEver
Yep. Well spotted.

------
akbar501
Interesting product. However, our problem is usually the inverse. We have a
name + company + LinkedIn, but want the email address.

------
rahkiin
You might want to add SSL (through Lets Encrypt) to give the user any trust. I
am not uploading a list of email addresses of other people when they can he
hijacked.

~~~
amplemarket
You are totally right rahkiin. We will take care of that ASAP.

------
dc17
Hi, nice idea, but what kind of source do you use to enrich data?

